
How do experts think we need to respond to increasing rates of suicide in women? - DanBC
https://inews.co.uk/opinion/comment/with-suicide-rates-among-girls-and-young-women-at-a-record-high-this-is-how-experts-think-we-need-to-respond-549729
======
DanBC
Full title is "With suicide rates among girls and young women at a record
high, this is how experts think we need to respond"

Men die by suicide at a higher rate than women, and a lot of the research and
prevention work is rightly aimed at men.

For some years now people have been worried about the rates in women, because
although they die less often than men (in the UK, this isn't true in some
other countries) they attempt suicide at about the same rate. This means that
if women start to substitute methods they'll start dying more often.

The UK has been dealing with a government that is ideologically opposed to the
NHS; and which sees "IAPT" (a light touch low level psychological
intervention) as the solution to all mental health needs; and which sees
austerity as a crucial plank of their strategy. So we've seen a pretty poor
response to women in psychological distress.

On top of all of that women are more likely to be given the bullshit diagnosis
of personality disorder, and that can cause the care provided to them to
collapse.

So, the rise is worrying, and we need to take a lot more action to prevent it.

Today considerable amounts of money (some new, mostly not new) has been
announced as part of the NHS Long Term Plan for better models of mental health
care. This isn't just NHS funding: it's for local authorities and 3rd sector
organisations too.

More details of this new spend can be found here:
[https://www.england.nhs.uk/publication/the-community-
mental-...](https://www.england.nhs.uk/publication/the-community-mental-
health-framework-for-adults-and-older-adults/)

